# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  CycloneBox BlackBerry Module Update(25-09-2011)

## mohamed73

Hi, new update for *Cyclone Box* BlackBerry Module is ready.   *Added support for following MEPs:*  *MEP-06041-012
MEP-06041-013 MEP-14074-004 MEP-29080-003
MEP-34870-002*     *NOTE
Just update your box using Box Maintenance. Each box having 3 update credits.*    *Still alot more to come so stay tune *   
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team

----------


## seffari

متابعة رائعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكور..... بارك الله بك

----------

